# S2/Ti problem.. Please help..



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I have run into a problem that I need your help with. About 4 months ago I build a Motobecane Ti frame and fork with Dura-ace cranks and Ultegra group, I added a set of Ksyrium Elite SL wheels, Richey Carbon bars etc., basically is just a great bike. I went and got a custom fit for the bike. I must say I love everything about this bike, its fast, it climbs great and I feel it’s a perfect fit for me. 
Today a buddy of mine decided to sell one of his many bikes, it is a 2011 S2 with full Red and Reynolds wheels. This is one of 8 bikes he owns and has less than 1000 miles on it. I do not race, I mainly do group rides and I am one of the faster guys in my group. So my question is, do I really need another bike? What would you guys do, and do you think that is a good price? I know this sounds stupid but my Ti is so plain I feel like I am missing some bling factor that I would get from the Cervelo.. Thoughts??


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I went from the "bling" factor of a CF bike to the plainness of Ti and didn't regret it for any of the past three years. Only you can decide what means anything to you.

Do you really need another bike? The answer is either -

1. No.
or -
2. Yes, because the correct number of bikes is _n_ + 1, where _n_ is the number of bikes already owned.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Of course you need another bike, I didn't need to read the rest 

I have both a Cervelo Soloist Carbon (S2) and a custom Ti bike. 

The Cervelo is fun fun fun. Way more fun than my Ti bike. 40 mile fast rides, fast descents, even just railing it around a corner puts a smile on your face. Downsides are it beats up my behind, it makes it clear I do not have the fitness for this bike and it's a true race geometry... you need to be in the drops and fitted properly to appreciate this bike.

My Ti bike doesn't lunge forward when I step on the pedals, but is plenty fast. When I arrive at my destination my sit bones don't hate me. If I am going long distance, I don't think of going for any other bike. It's not as much fun, but you get to observe your surroundings.

I see the Cervelo as my Porsche and my Ti as my Bentley. If I'm on a track the Bentley will be not as great, but the Porsche ain't so great on the commute either.

So while I love my Cervelo more (did I mention it's fun fun fun) if I could only have one bike, I would choose the Ti. It's more versatile (also due to the way it is spec'd), while still being a cool bike.

If you can get a good deal on the Cervelo I would take it, but not at the expense of my Ti.

I doubt this has been any help, but gave me an excuse to talk about my babies 


Let us know how it turns out (with pictures)

CM


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

*Cervelo pic*

Well, I did it.. To good of a deal to pass up.. S2 and Carbon wheels for $1500.00.. First ride will be today.. here is a pic..


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Hyder said:


> Well, I did it.. To good of a deal to pass up.. S2 and Carbon wheels for $1500.00.. First ride will be today.. here is a pic..


Great deal for $1500.

The only thing I'd do is maybe replace the front derailleur cage. The SRAM Red 2011 FD is titanium and is considered too "flexy" causing chain drops or shifting problems (assuming you have that years groupset).


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice buy!

Just ride with that FD and see how it goes. If you consistently shift roughly however it will eventually bend the cage to the point where shifting sucks.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hyder said:


> Well, I did it.. To good of a deal to pass up.. S2 and Carbon wheels for $1500.00.. First ride will be today.. here is a pic..


$1500??? That's a great buy. Nice bike.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Went for first ride and it really feels fast. I have not had it fit at all. I did adjust the seat but that was about it. Didn't have my Garmin with me so I didn't know how fast I was going but it felt like I was really moving. Bike felt great so glad I got it. On a side note, I did my usual loop and I figured I shattered all my old Strava records because it seemed like I was really going fast, but when I got home and looked it was a normal ride for me. I was kind of disappointed because I felt like I was really moving. Guess it's time to go and train harder. Do you think a proper bike fit will change my times for the better??


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Oh and what front derailleur should I get? Stay with a newer Sram Red or go with something else??


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Hyder said:


> Oh and what front derailleur should I get? Stay with a newer Sram Red or go with something else??


The Red costs more, so I use the Ultegra FD and I haven't had any problems shifting since. SRAM Force would also works too (non YAW).

If going with Red, ask your LBS if the newer Red FD (or new Force cage) with YAW will be OK cause I am not 100% sure.


----------

